# My belly makes its debut!



## fatboy1004 (Oct 6, 2005)

Everyone seems to be posting belly pics these days, so I thought I would join the club. I'm a 5'8" BHM, FA, 35 yo in SoCal. I think I weigh about 220 -- could be more. Probably will be more soon, at the rate I keep eating! Let me know what you think! 

View attachment Photo_100605_009.jpg


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 7, 2005)

bring it on!!! great shot!


----------



## Charisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Be still my beating heart.

_What_ an overhang you have there. And a fine, deep bellybutton and a cute little cleft in the bottom of your belly. Breathtaking.

I would be prepared to bet you are over 220 - why not weigh yourself and find out? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 8, 2005)

Woooohoooo! : Drooooooool! ( I wish this board had drooling smilies) You're looking mighty sweet!


----------



## fatboy1004 (Oct 12, 2005)

At the suggestion of Charisa, I weighed in at a friend's house -- looks like I've been eating better than I thought! 228 is the new total. Hope you like it, because there's probably more where that came from!


----------



## Charisa (Oct 15, 2005)

I knew it! I'm glad I was right - eight pounds is no paltry increase. Well done!

More where that came from? No question, we like that idea 
(Oh I do like that photo. It's just so ROUND and such a magnificent curve to it.)


----------

